# WorldCup 2014 Asian Qualifiers : Thailand vs Oman



## kattiyaphong (Oct 18, 2011)

my first post here at canonrumors ... 
i'm just a novice photographer 
sports photography is one of my favorite hobby.
please comment as you wish ...


----------



## harryfew (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi nice pics, 

The first one is my favourite but think it would maybe look better if you cropped it a little around the goal so you could see the players faces a bit more. You've captured it at a great moment as the ball is going over the wall and I'd really like to see the expressions, especially the goalkeepers, a closer.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 20, 2011)

Indeed, cropping is very important with this kind of photos.

Which camera & lens did you use?


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2011)

harryfew said:


> Hi nice pics,
> 
> The first one is my favourite but think it would maybe look better if you cropped it a little around the goal so you could see the players faces a bit more. You've captured it at a great moment as the ball is going over the wall and I'd really like to see the expressions, especially the goalkeepers, a closer.



+1. Nice work!


----------

